# The sportsman as citizen and voter



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This South Carolina article may have some lessons for Michigan.

The sportsman as citizen and voter
http://www.heraldonline.com/local/story/1863820p-1858134c.html


----------

